# Graphic Novels Recommendations



## Skyblue (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys, 

So I've been on a graphic novels kick lately, but I need some recommendations. 
I read Watchmen which I really liked, just finished Neil Gaiman's The Sandman which was AWESOME wub and I'm currently reading Preacher. 

Do you guys have any recommendations as to what else to read? If possible I'd prefer not going for the 200 volumes ones, but feel free to offer anything. 

And of course, if anyone else is reading graphic novels do share!


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 29, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I've been on a graphic novels kick lately, but I need some recommendations.
> I read Watchmen which I really liked, just finished Neil Gaiman's The Sandman which was AWESOME wub and I'm currently reading Preacher.
> ...



Read The Boys.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 29, 2014)

Watchmen


----------



## celticelk (Dec 29, 2014)

If you liked *Sandman*, definitely read *Lucifer* - different creative team, but it's the same Lucifer and associated characters, and it's amazing. For more superhero stuff from *Watchmen*'s Alan Moore, read *Top 10* and *League of Extraordinary Gentlemen* (do not, for the love of all gods, see the movie version of the latter). For assorted Alan Moore WTF-ery, read *From Hell* (meticulously researched Jack the Ripper tale - again, skip the movie) and *V For Vendetta* (very different from the film in many ways, though both are good for a change).

Further off the beaten path: having read *Watchmen*, you might want to read the other two graphic novels in that 1986 trifecta that established the form as a serious medium: *Maus* and *The Dark Knight Returns*. You should also investigate Neil Gaiman's non-graphic fiction, starting with *American Gods*. And watch *Mirrormask*, which is a fantasy film he made with Dave McKean, who did the *Sandman* cover art.


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 29, 2014)

One of my favorite series is 'Transmetropolitan' by Warren Ellis.


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2014)

Y: the Last Man


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 29, 2014)

If someone suggests "Crossed", evaluate your friendship with them. 

A great standalone graphic novel is "Black Summer", another one by Warren Ellis. Absolutely spectacular. 

I read mostly GN's with either Ennis or Ellis writing them.


----------



## coffeeflush (Dec 29, 2014)

The white lama by alexendar jodorowsky

Superman Red son

Johnny the homicidal maniac and co


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh yeah, Superman: Red Son is a great novel. Probably the best Superman story I've ever read.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 29, 2014)

I liked "A History of Violence". It's much better than the movie. 

There was a Sandman one I read awhile back where satan gives up hell. It was called Seasons of Mist, if I recall. Not sure if it technically is a graphic novel, or rather a collection of a few issues in one book. It was cool as hell though.

An old school X-men one to check out is the "Asgardian Wars". Not the greatest artwork but a great story.


----------



## asher (Dec 29, 2014)

Between Sandman, the Lucifer spinoff (which follows Seasons of Mist, which is vol. 4 of the series), the Death stories, Watchmen, V for Vendetta (I rather prefer it to the movie), Maus, and Transmetropolitan, all my good suggestions were hit already.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2014)

spawn is about to go digital next month


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 29, 2014)

Well of course there's the two Death spin-offs, also written by Gaiman -- read anything and everything by Gaiman.

I've actually really been enjoying Fables.

Buffy Season 8 and Angle After the Fall were both excellent if you're a Whedon fan.

The Sin City series is excellent...unless you've seen the movies first, the movies were actually _really_ faithful. I mean, they were practically the comics brought to life. Animated, even.

Niles/Templesmith's (well there's half that question answered) 30 Days of Night Series, but especially the first three: 30 Days of Night, Dark Days, and Return to Barrow.

I actually love Templesmith's art, so anything that he touches, including the next level Dead Space one-off (the things he did with colors in that one was amazing). And Fell. And Singularity 7. And Wormwood: Gentleman Corpse.

And everything Niles writes is outstanding, too.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 30, 2014)

lemeker said:


> I liked "A History of Violence". It's much better than the movie.



The movie isn't that bad if you haven't read the book...but i read the book first and expected one of the most horrific reveal scenes ever in a movie....very disappointed.


----------



## asher (Dec 30, 2014)

I actually really liked AHoV on screen, having had no idea there was a graphic novel. I love Ed Harris and Vigo, and the film made great use of horror style cinematography and framing to keep tension up the whole time.


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments guys! Lots of suggestions to keep me busy for the time being  



canuck brian said:


> Read The Boys.


I'm pretty sure I checked it out the last time I was at the comic book store, looked rather cool. Definitely going on my list. 



celticelk said:


> If you liked *Sandman*, definitely read *Lucifer* - different creative team, but it's the same Lucifer and associated characters, and it's amazing. For more superhero stuff from *Watchmen*'s Alan Moore, read *Top 10* and *League of Extraordinary Gentlemen* (do not, for the love of all gods, see the movie version of the latter). For assorted Alan Moore WTF-ery, read *From Hell* (meticulously researched Jack the Ripper tale - again, skip the movie) and *V For Vendetta* (very different from the film in many ways, though both are good for a change).
> 
> Further off the beaten path: having read *Watchmen*, you might want to read the other two graphic novels in that 1986 trifecta that established the form as a serious medium: *Maus* and *The Dark Knight Returns*. You should also investigate Neil Gaiman's non-graphic fiction, starting with *American Gods*. And watch *Mirrormask*, which is a fantasy film he made with Dave McKean, who did the *Sandman* cover art.


I'll look into Lucifer- Sandman, as I mentioned before, is amazing IMO, so I'll check anything related to it. Gaiman is definitely one of my favorite authors- American Gods is one of my favorite books. I also read the Death spin-offs of course.
I'm actually not really into superhero stuff all that much- I mean, I like batman just like every other guy, but all in all it's not really my cup of tea. Still, I'll give it a try- Alan Moore is Alan Moore, after all.



MFB said:


> Y: the Last Man


Pretty sure I've seen this one in the comic book store as well... I'll give it another look, thanks! 

Also, is it really worth getting V For Vendetta considering I've seen the movie? How big is the difference?


----------



## asher (Jan 2, 2015)

IMO, the V book is a pretty big departure in tone from the movie, some plot points are a bit different, and V is more appropriately anarchistic. I liked the movie for sure, but I think the book is stronger.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, and a short -- but powerful -- one, especially for people who love animals: We3.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 3, 2015)

Superman: Secret Identity...talks about what if Superman actually existed in our world....dude named Clark Kent (parents thought it'd be funny) wakes up one morning after years of Superman jokes and actually has his powers and what he does next. Loved it, great read from Busiek.

The Dark Knight Returns and The Dark Knight Strikes Again. Incredible stories...worth it for the appearance of The Flash alone. Nuff said.

Invincible, from Walking Dead writer Robert Kirkman. Funny, poignant, lot of different stuff here and it's a good original story.

The Superman/Batman team up books are great. First couple years of it Jeph Loeb wrote it and he did it great. This is some of the best writing I've seen outside of Frank Miller and Neil Gaiman, with characters I've always loved. Batman is just written as a HUGE badass like he should be, and Superman is completely confident in himself and his partner, both of them just awesomely powerful and at the top of their game, convinced they're right and doing something about it.

When literally every hero and villain shows up to take them on for the $1 billion reward in 'Public Enemies':

S: "We're surrounded you know. I can hear them all."
B: "I think we can take them. Do you think we can take them?"
S: "You ALWAYS think we can take them."
B: "Yes. I do."
S: "_THEN LET'S DO IT."_

Just good cool stories and some of the best art I've seen in 35 years of reading comics.


----------



## asher (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 4, 2015)

If for some reason the cover img doesn't show....

The Killing Joke. It's a Joker origin story and pretty damn intense.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

Darkest Night. Easily one of the best graphic novels I've ever read. It packs a lot into 8 issues. This was basically my introduction to Green Lantern comics and I didn't have a hard time following it. It's wonderfully illustrated and has an intense story. Plus, Scarecrow becomes a yellow lantern. What more could you ask for?


----------



## MFB (Jan 4, 2015)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Darkest Night. Easily one of the best graphic novels I've ever read. It packs a lot into 8 issues. This was basically my introduction to Green Lantern comics and I didn't have a hard time following it. It's wonderfully illustrated and has an intense story. Plus, Scarecrow becomes a yellow lantern. What more could you ask for?



Unfortunately with Darkest Night, there's a billion fvcking tie-ins to it from other comic lines as well as within the Green Lantern universe itself; so it can be kind of a pain building up to Darkest Night to get the full effect of it.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

I actually read it without reading any of the tie ins (traded comics with a friend) and, like I said, I didn't find it hard to understand. That might be the way to go for anyone new to it then


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jan 6, 2015)

30 Days of Night was good.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't have many, and some are old.

The Interman

The Stars My Destination.

Fade from Grace (originally a short-run comic).

Black Orchid.

The Forever War.

More than Human.

V for Vendetta.

Watchmen.

Not graphic novels, but I use the various valumes of Flight, an anthology series of short comics, as inspiration for music. I read one of the shorts, and then compose the music for a theoretical film. 

I think I might have more, but I haven't read them in a while. A few were serialized in Heavy Metal Magazine in the '70s.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 18, 2015)

Lots of good suggestions may I humbly suggest Fables as well, start with Legends in Exile and work forward.


----------



## thraxil (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm a big Jodorowsky fan, so I'll suggest:

* The Incal
* Metabarons
* The White Lama
* Bouncer: Raising Cain


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow. how have I never found this thread. 15+ year comic nerd here. I have a bookcase full of 250+ DC books, another with about 170 Marvel, and another with 50-60 Vertigo, 30 or so Image and 100ish other random companies, and God knows how many single issues.

Barring some of the great stuff already mentioned, here are some hits for people newer to GNdom.

All Star Superman - Grant Morrison's love letter to the man of steel. Expands on the underrated DC One Million, but DC One Million is not at all required reading for this. Best Superman story ever told IMO. (The animated film does this almost no justice)

Sweet Tooth - Jeff Lemire's best work IMO. Fantastic read.

Essex County - Jeff's 2nd best

Underwater Welder - Jeff's 3rd best. 

Invincible - Robert Kirkman's Superhero series, while nodding to so many superheros and their stories, maybe surpasses them all. 

Geoff Johns' 9 year GL run is pretty much consistently great, and you'll get the whole story in about 14 or 15 paperbacks. 

Brightest Day - DC's best work in years. It takes place right before the new 52 and just after Blackest Night. 

A Red Mass for Mars - Hickman proves that he is the master of short, concise graphic novels

Maus - Heartwrenching and beautiful story of a man chronicling his father's life as a polish jew who survived the holocaust.

Planet Hulk - Pure dumb fun. HULK SMASH.

52 - DC's year long weekly release plays out like a TV show you can't stop watching. 

Wonder Woman (New 52) - Azzarello breathes new life into a character relegated to the background far too often. 

Kirby's New Gods - Everyone one who considers themselves fans of comics should read this

Planetary - It took Warren Ellis almost 2 years to write the final issue, and it delivers and then some. 

Final Crisis - Grant Morrison's sendup/homage to DC's crisis stuff. This book need to be read twice by someone not as hopelessly nerdy about the DC universe as me, but its a heady mind....er that, although not super popular now, will probably be counted among the best of all time in a few years. 

Superior Spiderman - Doc Ock in spidey's body is a pretty fun read, especially given the fact that I am not a fan of Peter Parker at all.

Saga - Awesomely weird Sci-fi stuff

Hellboy - Once you get past the lackluster first book, it gets damn good. 

Batman: The Long Halloween - One of the all time best batman books by the once amazing Jeph Loeb. (It's sequels Dark Victory and Haunted Knight are decreasingly good, but still ....ing awesome)

Kingdom Come - Mark Waid writes a pretty trippy and unique JLA story while Alex Ross rips shit up artwise. Beautiful book.

Old Man Logan - Wolverine's violent life after the Apocalypse.

Trinity War - DC's new 52 was pretty polarizing but this story solidifies the notion that this new universe can be just as good as the old. Also, the most badass character in all of comics, (Martian Manhunter) has never been cooler. 

I'm sure I'm missing about a million obvious choices, but I'm not in front of my books right now and some great ones were already mentioned. If need be I can provide reading orders for any of these things. (i.e. Geoff John's GL run)


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2015)

> Batman: The Long Halloween



I've heard nothing but praise for this, but man, I couldn't give two shits about this. It just dragged, and dragged, and DRAGGED in my opinion.


----------



## pulleeahfickoh (Jan 28, 2015)

The Killing Joke, V for Vendetta, and Serenity novels (if you liked Firefly) are fantastic! If you don't mind getting into a series, definitely check out Fables and/or Sin City!

edit:

AAAND Old Man Logan, a futuristic XMEN Wolverine spinoff. Real gory and damn good.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 28, 2015)

MFB said:


> I've heard nothing but praise for this, but man, I couldn't give two shits about this. It just dragged, and dragged, and DRAGGED in my opinion.



It's definitely a slow burn. A more cerebral, less action-movie take on Batman.


----------



## jernigant (Jan 28, 2015)

Batman -The Black Mirror
Batman -Venom
Batman -Arkham Asylum
Batman -Hush
Batman Beyond -10,000 clowns


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 28, 2015)

jernigant said:


> Batman -The Black Mirror
> Batman -Venom
> Batman -Arkham Asylum
> Batman -Hush
> Batman Beyond -10,000 clowns



How the hell did I forget to mention Arkham Asylum? 

That book is like 50 layers deep. Another multiple reads book.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jan 29, 2015)

Started reading sex criminals, its pretty cool.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 30, 2015)

Sin City is absolutely legendary. It's the only graphic novel series I've actually read.

(Watchmen, 300, and the classic V For Vendetta are pretty awesome as well!)


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 31, 2015)

So many recommendations guys, thanks! It'll probably take me several years and too much money to read them all


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 31, 2015)

^ How I maintain my GN addiction and avoid spending too much money is I buy one book a week from amazon, (which can be dirt cheap, especially used) and one or two a month from my local comic shop.


----------

